# Confused about 'diagnosis'



## reso (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone has any advice, (apologies if this needs moved, I wasn't sure whether it should be here or somewhere else). 

A bit of background.  I was seen by gyne who said that I had PCOS and that one ovary worked and the other didn't.  Fine.  Spoke to GP who said it was unlikely with the diagnosis he had seen and the letter which accompanied it that we would fall pregnant without help. 

Referred to fertility, have a couple of appointments and everything goes fine and I start clomid.  At the appointment to start Clomid I asked about the diagnosis of PCOS and using clomid with metformin and she said looking at my notes I don't have PCOS.  If I do at all it's borderline at best.  So then I asked her to clarify the ovary situation and she said that they both looked fine.  One had a few cysts, not enough to indicate PCOS and certainly not at the stage where one wasn't working. 

So now I am massively confused.  I was seeing a chinese medicine man but don't think I can put a complete turn around on that!  (Maybe I can but it just seems way too out there). 

But, my question is, all the questions I have are based on the diagnosis of PCOS and one ovary, what should I be asking/pushing for now? 

Should I push for thyroid/immune testing?  

Sorry if this seems a really basic question but I spent so long looking into a diagnosis and treatment for something it would appear I don't actually have so I am a bit lost now. 

Thanks in advance. 

Becca


----------

